# New Section - Single Parents



## Wobbles

As suggested by Mervs_Mum who thought many of you girls would benefit from this new section & we agree.

I hope expecting Mummies/Mommies & single parents find this new section useful for chat & support with others in the same or simular situations.

x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Thanks :) This will be helpful :)


----------



## maybebaby

Yay!! Great idea!! :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

Thanks Wobbles,this is really nice.

And big :hug: for Lisa!


----------



## Moulder86

Great idea thanks so much Wobbs.

xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think a place for some girl power was just what we needed!!!

I'm not one at the moment but I was a single Mum from Emily being just 2 yrs old until I met my hubby 4 yrs ago.

x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Fantastic!! Just did a little dance round the kitchen in celebration!!!

xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh fabtastic, thanks :)


----------



## demonmadcat

yay..


----------



## sweetsammi

Oh that's brilliant, thankx! x


----------



## 1sttimemom

I am SOO HAPPY to have this section!


----------

